# Mummy's Mask Adventure Path



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2014)

Product information... View for more details


----------



## mikeawmids (Nov 22, 2014)

*2 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

Starts slowly (book 1), gets better (books 2,3 & 4) and then turns to crap (books 5 & 6).


----------



## Kelanen (Nov 30, 2014)

*1 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

A very weak start with a rough transition to the 2nd adventure. Some very weak encounters throughout;even for the most unoptimized parties.


----------



## Starfox (Dec 9, 2014)

*4 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

Bye your ticket, stand in line, and ride each of the great rides in this show. Mummy's mask is a series of dungeons with a connecting plot. The bad is bad and everyone else (which is actually not that many) are more or less good. If you accept these assumptions, its a great series of adventures; some combat, tricks, traps, even an intrigue. If you like your game open-ended with a number of different plots depending on player choice, it is bad. This is nothing like an open-ended sandbox with factions.

Like Serpent's Crown, this could just as well have been a pulp adventure.


----------



## Ackbladder (Dec 16, 2014)

*3 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

This is based on a read through only, perhaps some of my suspicions will not be born out in actual play.I actually liked the start of this, although the hook is kinda flimsy and badly in need of some fleshing/building out by the GM. After that, it's 3 nicely varied dungeon/ruins explorations (if your group is not inclined to enjoy exploration of ancient ruins, this is not the AP for you). After that, it has a kinda weak tie-in to a decent second adventure (undead siege - nice change of pace). The rest of the volumes involve characters pursuing leads and exhaustive research to track down the ultimate Bad Guy (who doesn't seem to appear or influence much, aside from his cultists being pests, prior to the very end) and avert Doom. There are some nice touches (like the BBW love/influence interest whose favor the group must curry), but I can just imagine my group attempting this AP. It'd be a never ending series of "Why are we here again? More books and scrolls? Really?" etc. If your players are a team of librarians or post-doc research junkies perhaps his will appeal to them.Finally, I found the number of books that the items and monsters are drawn from to be really irritating. I have no interest in purchasing the Bestiary 4 or Tome of Horrors Complete (which is $100), even though the latter has an excellent reputation. I just don't need more monsters, 3 bestiaries is enough for me. Also, many of the magic items used or handed out come from other volumes I have no desire to purchase. Not having those, I find I'd have to redo many combat encounters anyway, which defeats my purpose in buying an AP to begin with. In fact, since I envision future AP's using an ever-bloated volume of rules to pull from, this will probably be my last AP purchased.


----------



## Waller (Jan 20, 2015)

*2 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

Ouch.  This one's pretty weak.  Probably my least favorite of all Paizo's APs.


----------



## Navior (Mar 8, 2016)

*3 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

Mummy's Mask starts out very promising. It is a calmer, less world-shattering adventure path than Wrath of the Righteous before it, but full of opportunity for rich history and story-telling. It reaches its peak in _Secrets of the Sphinx_, and then just kind of falls off the edge. The early adventures take place in a living, breathing world. The last two, while involving pyramids and mummies, are completely cut off from the world developed in those early adventures, and consequently lack the grounding that setting provides the story. That, unfortunately, makes for an unsatisfying and anti-climactic conclusion.  Read my full reviews of each individual adventure here: http://www.ofdiceandpen.ca/search/label/Mummy's Mask


----------



## Starfox (Nov 3, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

The first four parts of this adventure path are heroic pulp action. It might as well have been set in the roaring 20s, and could be played there with only minor modifications. The last two parts are dungeons, and that's what pulls the rating down to 4 for me. Still, it is overall very good.


----------



## HRothgar59 (May 29, 2018)

*1 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

I'm currently playing through this adventure path and we have gotten to the second book, we are fighting the Undead uprising.
I came looking for a review of this product because it seems our group of players are for the most part losing interest, we weren't told what path we were running and as such only one player has a character and "trait" to associate them with the adventure path (and only because their original character died). 
Book One starts well enough and the tomb raiding is interesting and entertaining, unfortunately that's where it falls down, the Undead have risen and we fought the horde to what we are told is little effect so.... we just don't care, all the characters (except the character that died early in the adventure) have no links to the setting and are happy to leave with all the locals that are fleeing, after all if they can't be bothered to stay why should we.
Given the reviews and our current interest in the setting we may just have to jump ship and find a good Dungeon Crawl.


----------



## Darth Borehd (Oct 13, 2018)

*5 out of 5 rating for Mummy's Mask Adventure Path*

The influence from Indiana Jones and Brendan Frasier's version of The Mummy is the meat of this adventure path.  Of course, it is set on Golarion and Egypt has been renamed to Osiria, but you can easily see the filed off serial numbers.  It has a slight hint of flavoring from Stargate as well.  If an archaeological adventure with mummy, ruins, traps, and snakes (why did it have to be snakes!) is what you are looking for, this is it.  The maps are all well done and clear and it has lots of help for the DM to run it with a pulp adventure feel.  If I had a complaint, is the traps tend to be a bit too deathtrap.  Stress to the party the importance of somebody who has Trapfinding.  Also needed is somebody who can speak the ancient Osirian (Egyptian) language.  

For an even more Indiana Jones feel, I recommend running it set in 1920s Earth.  It can be done with "Guns Everywhere" option from Ultimate Combat.  You can find more rules for modern firearms (borrowed from Reign of Winter AP) on the d20pfsrd.org site.   

Trivia for you: The real-world Egyptian calendar and the Golarion calendar are the same.


----------



## Botter (Aug 19, 2021)

Greetings and thank you all for contributing to these reviews & thoughts. I will admit, our little group has enjoyed this first book of the adventure and our group Role plays a lot, regardless of where they are (I also added a few more RP encounters for them, since they dig it). I guess I am not so much as writing a review so much as I am saying thanks for the ideas & assessments to all of you. I love this website for this very reason & I need to say it more often.



I am already pre-reading all the Adventure path books for this & if needed, I am planning to tweak/change the final books or end game to be more climactic. Thanks to you Ackbladder for making some fine financial points regarding this one. Even after the first module, I found myself thinking “Gosh, this is spread all over the books!”

My review of the Mummy Mask AP so far (finished playing through Book one, about to start book two this Friday) is to make it your own & make it appealing to your group. Starfox & Darth Borehd above hit the nail on the head (at least for myself from a GM stand point) Pulp genre adventure/roaring 20s all the way for the win on this one!

When I ran the first module (before I read anything here, my mistake) I would start with the Raiders o’Lost Ark Theme and ran the adventure in a very Pulp genre style. We have enjoyed it, thus far and I am going to try to keep that style of play + energy level up. I am going to apply the "Guns everywhere" option from the UC book that Darth Borehd mentions and get them moving even faster in a more cinematic style.



For those researching a better way to run things and prepare as a game master, I highly recommend popping over to Mr. Navior’s full reviews for some great overviews, warnings and assessments. I do only recommend if you are a GM because the spoilers are plentiful, which he warns readers about well in advance.

Thank you again all for the fine reviews & I will try to remember to pop back on here & give my final overall review (or actually give a full review) once I have completed this AP with my gaming group of crypt delvers! My Best to you all. Keep on rolling! Bots.


----------

